# Empecher RECAP si tirage non effectué



## symbol (1 Août 2018)

Bonjour,  

C'est a chaque nouvelle situation qu'on s'apercoit d'un manque.

Le RECAP se lance parfaitement et fonctionne comme une horloge.

Cependant, aujourd'hui la FDJ n'a toujours pas publiée les résultats du tirage sur son site a 15h00.

Le RECAP se lancant automatiquement a 14h15, du coup, il a repris le tirage d'hier soir (qui est resté online de la veille) et l'a appliqué au prono pour ce midi :-(

J'aimerais que le script vérifie avant si les résultats (ou la date) online sont les mêmes (ou différents)
par rapport au dernier RECAP effectué.

En cas de résultat identique , le RECAP ne s'effectuerait pas (je le lancerais a la main plus tard).

Donc :
1) le script se lance, et assigne les données du tirage (date + N°) à la variable "winningNumbers" puis sauvegarde dans RESULTATS.txt
2) Le tirage précedent est stocké dans le fichier RESULTATS.txt (puisque chaque nouveau lancement du script efface les données précédentes)

J'aimerais une aide pour les commandes afin de comparer les N° (ou la date) lors du lancement du RECAP avec ceux stockés dans le fichier RESULTATS.txt

Si identique, arrêter le RECAP (ou le mettre en stand by pour 30 minutes, puis recommencer la comparaison)

Si quelqu'un a du temps et l'envie, pour me guider. 

Merci


Pour info :
Les données (date + N°) sont stockés dans le fichier RESULTATS.txt comme suit :

Mardi 31 juillet 2018 - Soir :
━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━
03 04 07 08 09 13 17 24 25 27 29 30 40 43 51 52 54 61 69 70
━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━


----------



## symbol (1 Août 2018)

Vu que je peux plus modifier le message du dessus, une correction a prendre en compte :

Je crois qu'il est plus simple de comparer la date du dernier tirage dans le fichier RESULTATS.txt avec la date qui est extrait de la page FDJ ( variable "affichagedate" ).
Si les 2 sont identiques, c'est donc que le tirage n'est pas encore effectué.

J'ai trouvé une base :


```
if test "$1" == "1"
then
        echo $1
else
        echo "no"
fi
```

J'imagine qu'en modifiant selon le principe :

if "$affichagedate" == ICI_DATE_EXTRAITE_CONTENUE_DANS_FICHIER_RESULTATS.txt
then
  mettre_en_attente
then
 continuer_le_script
fi


Est-ce que ca semble correct dans le principe ?

merci

J'ai trouvé ca aussi qui semble indiquer que je suis sur la bonne voie :
if [ condition ]; then
      do_run_this_due_to_true_condition
else
      do_run_this_due_to_false_condition
fi


----------

